# Spectrographic analyses, pg. 2



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2007)

Since the other thread has gotten so long, I'll lock it and start a new one here.
The old thread is at this link if you're interested.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 11, 2007)

Spectrometer plot of a later sample (10-06-07) of a Fox Group 350nm UV LED.

That hump near 695nm in the deep red region of the spectrum appears to be LED emission itself, rather than a detector sensitivity issue; but I've only had the spectrometer online for less than 24 hours, so I could very well be incorrect here.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 11, 2007)

Spectrometer plot of a later sample (10-06-07) of a Fox Group 360nm UV LED.

Note the LED's spectral line halfwidth is unusually narrow for an LED; looks like less than 20nm to me. 

That hump near 720nm in the very deep red region of the spectrum appears to be LED emission itself, rather than a detector sensitivity issue; but I've only had the spectrometer online for less than 24 hours, so I could very well be incorrect here.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 12, 2007)

Spectrometer plot of a Fox Group 5.5mm UV LED.

Note the LED's spectral line halfwidth is unusually narrow for an LED; looks like less than 15nm to me. 

That hump near 715nm in the very deep red region of the spectrum appears to be LED emission itself, rather than a detector sensitivity issue; but I've only had the spectrometer online for less than two days, so I could very well be incorrect here.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0501 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 12, 2007)

Spectrometer plot of the LED in an Inova X03 Flashlight.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 13, 2007)

Spectrometer plot of the bulbs in the Spider Web Lights.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0518 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 13, 2007)

Spectrometer plot of the halogen bulb in a desk lamp.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 15, 2007)

Spectrometer plot of a Stanley NR4004X red LED, when driven at 19.28mA.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 16, 2007)

Spectrometer plot of an Active # 13287 NIR LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 16, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of an Active GIUMY02312 red LED, when driven at 19.28mA.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0412 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 16, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a Fighter Tiny Stainless Steel Cree 2-Mode LED Flashlight

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 17, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the red LEDs in the LED ''SIGNS'' Sign.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0432 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 17, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the yellow LEDs in the LED ''SIGNS'' Sign.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0433 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 17, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the green LEDs in the LED ''SIGNS'' Sign.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0433 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 17, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LEDs in the LED ''SIGNS'' Sign.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0434 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 17, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the purple LEDs in the LED ''SIGNS'' Sign.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0434 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## hank (Oct 17, 2007)

> light consists of a ~460nm blue native LED band 
> and a ~635nm red phosphor band.

Without looking it up, I'd guess that's pretty close to what plants use for photosynthesis and maybe these are surplus from some such use. Nice bimodal distribution.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 17, 2007)

The LEDs do have a pinkish-purple tint to them, not at all unlike those "Grow Lux" fluorescent light bulbs sold as grow lights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 18, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the red LED in the Analogue Dragon LED Driver HPLS36-AP750.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0437 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 18, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LED in the Analogue Dragon LED Driver HPLS36-AP750.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0438 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 18, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the royal blue LED in the Analogue Dragon LED Driver HPLS36-AP750.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0438 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 19, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of an Electra Sales FH-511 red LED, when driven at 24.77mA.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 20, 2007)

Second spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the remote control of a Megatech Avion Micro Airplane.
This test was performed with a different spectrometer that reads deeper into the infrared.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0607 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 20, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a Stanley Electric NR5004X red LED, when driven at 19.28mA.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0608 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 20, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type NIR LED.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 21, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the orange LEDs in the Battery Powered LED Halloween Lights.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0705 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 24, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the bulbs in a set of Philips LED Halloween Lights.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 25, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Christmas Light-Up Eraser.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 26, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of one of the green LEDs in the Flashing Holiday Necklace.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0549 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 26, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of one of the red LEDs in the Flashing Holiday Necklace.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 27, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the high-powered UVA LED in the 365nm High-Powered LED Retrofit.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0516 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 28, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Feit LED Nightlight Blubs.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 28, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the Cupreous 50mW CR2 Green Laser Module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 29, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of an Active Electronics EAA5734S orange LED.
Plot is so low because this is a diffused-lens LED with limited intensity.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0501 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 29, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the halogen bulb in the Fixit Tools 1,000,000CP Spotlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 30, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the Power Failure Light.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 31, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the yellow LED in the Christmas Carol Candle.
Plot is low because this spectrometer is not as sensitive as the USB2000 Spectrometer I had borrowed earlier.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the white portion of the LED in the Litepro Quasar.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0626 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the violet portion of the LED in the Litepro Quasar.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0627 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a nonphosphor white LED from LEDSales.au (www.ledsales.com.au...).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0612 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the green LEDs in the 9 Volt LED Torch Kit.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 7, 2007)

Spectrometer plot of a 5mm blue LED from LEDSales.au (www.ledsales.com.au...).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0537 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 7, 2007)

Spectrometer plot of a 5mm green LED from LEDSales.au (www.ledsales.com.au....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a 3mm blue "Super Oval" LED from LEDSales.au (http://www.ledsales.com.au...).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0443 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a 10 Watt High-Powered Warm White LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0444 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a 5 Watt High-Powered Warm White LED.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 9, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a Arc AAA-P DS Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the 365nm Advancedmart UV Mag-Lite Retrofits.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0543 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the 380nm Advancedmart UV Mag-Lite Retrofits.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0544 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the 390nm Advancedmart UV Mag-Lite Retrofits.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the AccuLux LED 2000 Rechargable (NiMH) Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Dorcy LS Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a nonphosphor white LED at ~1.8mA.
The LED appeared more yellowish than it did at ~20mA, so I ran a second spectrographic analysis of it.


----------



## hank (Nov 10, 2007)

Oooh, that's one I want (low blue). Any source available?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

They can be found *RIGHT HERE*.
This company is in Australia, but they ship planetwide.
The LEDs are made by American Opto Plus.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent light bulb in the Dorcy Spyer Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0548 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a http://www.ledsales.com.au... Nichia 3mm oval red LED (NSPR346CST)

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0549 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the Coast Cutlery V12 Flashlight.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## hank (Nov 11, 2007)

Odd, the AOPLed page here (right hand side near the top) http://www.aopled.com/product_info.php?cPath=162&products_id=149
and the spec sheet L-513NPWC-30D (August 2005) both show this LED as having two different intensity peaks, with by far the stronger one below 450nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2007)

That's really odd...the company that makes the spectrometer I'm using (Ocean Optics) tends to make instruments of decent accuracy; I'm honestly not at all certain why my spectra of that lamp differ so greatly from the spectrum shown on the LED's spec sheet.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the Coast Cutlery V12 Flashlight.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the 10mm LEDs in the 9x10mm LED 3xCell Retrofit Bulb for Mag-Lite.


----------



## hank (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd guess either the spec changed -- the spec sheets are fairly old -- or maybe the Australian source is getting them made somewhere else and they're different. I'll poke around for other info. Good to know they're out there anyhow!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2007)

The Australian source lists *AOPLed* as their supplier of these LEDs, so the spectrographic analysis on the spec sheet is very likely outdated.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Money Detect Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the Garrity Aluminum LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0618 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED (filtered to red) in the Garrity Aluminum LED Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0619 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

<b><b>




Spectrographic analysis of the white LED (filtered blue) in the Garrity Aluminum LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0619 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Gerber Inferno Flexi-Light.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the red LEDs in the Gerber Inferno Flexi-Light.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 14, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the CTD 8-LED Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0546 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 14, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Touch'N Lite.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the JDR High-Power 3W LED Light Bulb.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0649 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## hank (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow. (also posted in the 'Arc colors' thread)

One light makes you smarter,
And one light leaves you dull,
And the ones that Mother gives you
Don't do anything at all ...

(With apologies to the Airplane)

Wavelength-Dependent Modulation of Brain Responses to a Working Memory Task Cereb Cortex 2007 17: p. 2788-2795

http://cercor.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/17/12/2788?ct

"... a short (18 min) daytime exposure to blue (470 nm) or green (550 nm) monochromatic light (3 x (10 to the 13th) photons/cm2/s) differentially modulates regional brain responses. Blue light typically enhanced brain responses or at least prevented the decline otherwise observed following green light exposure in frontal and parietal cortices implicated in working memory, and in the thalamus involved in the modulation of cognition by arousal. ... monochromatic light can affect cognitive functions almost instantaneously and suggest that these effects are mediated by a melanopsin-based photoreceptor system."

Okay, how bright is "10 to the 13th" photons per square centimeter per second" -- anyone? I imagine it's a defined term, sort of like counting "moles" for molecules -- it's a measure that counts photons as a way of counting intensity of one wavelength vs. another, equal number of photons although they're of different energies.

And, yes, that band _is_ the big spike your photometer shows for most all "white" LEDs and for fluorescent lamps. 

I think we'd call lights in that band "aqua" or "blue-green" -- which LED chemistry produces that band?

Insomnia, it isn't an option, it's built in from the beginning.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2007)

The chemistry that produces the high blue spike found in most white LEDs is GaN (gallium nitride); that radiation band is centered at ~460nm in the blue region of the spectrum.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 16, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the Tektite Lithium Micra.
Plot is lower than usual because the Micra is not a really bright flashlight.

I often say that I have performed "spectroscopy" on something; "spectroscopy" is pronounced "



". 

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0717 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 17, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Photon Freedom Micro.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0515 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 17, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the 0.5W 5mm LED in a keychain flashlight made by www.pro-light.jp.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0517 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 17, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-manufacturer # BL-B6X3U4V blue-green LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the LEDCORP Epieon Bulb.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0738 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the ''Stick of Gum'' Laser Pointer.
Laser diode was just above lasing threshold when this spectrographic analysis was performed.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0739 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Aunoc 1xAAAA Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0740 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a HPS (high pressure sodium) lamp approximately 100' away.
Plot is low because I was unable to expose the spectrometer's sensor to sufficient radiation from the lamp.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0740 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the AdvancedMart NIR LED Mag-Lite Retrofit.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0618 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the AdvancedMart NIR LED Mag-Lite Retrofit.
Spectrometer's response narrowed to show peak emission within a range of 821nm and 827nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0619 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 21, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (near-ultraviolet) in the UV ''UFO'' Flashlight, Type 2.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0711 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 21, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the white 3mm LED in a Swiss Army Knife with flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 22, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (green) in the Gemlite.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0609 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 22, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (blue) in the Gemlite.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0610 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 23, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (yellow) in the Gemlite.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0505 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 23, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (white) in the Gemlite.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0506 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 24, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the True Green Laser Pen.
Note that there is no 808nm laser line from the pump diode.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0615 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 24, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a blue GaN on SiC MBTL 5mm LED from Kingbright, circa. ~two thousand zero two.
This spectrum was taken after I had gorged myself on burned, replicated bird meat (as Cmdr. Kurn on Star Trek TNG would say). 

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0616 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 25, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the yellow LED in the Viva Piñata™ Party Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0743 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 26, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the yellow LED in the Mini Dynamo.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0552 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 26, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the "soft white" LEDs in the GE Soft White C5 LED Light Set.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 27, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Rechargeable 16xLED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0514 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 27, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (white) in the Intellashine Color-Changing Christmas Lights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 27, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (blue) in the Intellashine Color-Changing Christmas Lights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 27, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (green) in the Intellashine Color-Changing Christmas Lights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 27, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (yellow) in the Intellashine Color-Changing Christmas Lights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 28, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (red) in the LED Flashing Glasses.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0629 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 28, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (green) in the LED Flashing Glasses.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0630 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 28, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (blue) in the LED Flashing Glasses.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0631 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 30, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the projection LEDs (blue) in the Sound Spa™ Classic Projection Alarm Clock / Sound Machine.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0545 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 1, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the "light beam" from the R2D2™ Astromech Interactive Droid.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0556 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 2, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the DPSS green laser in the Laser Stars.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0606 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 2, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LED in the Laser Stars.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the Gatlight v3.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 4, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the Titanium EOS White Sapphire Prototype.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0522 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 6, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of an Osram LA 543B-AWDW-24-0-20 orange LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0638 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 6, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NCLU001 SMD "Sirius" high-powered UV LED.
That hump in the deep red is a second order reflection from the spectrometer's grating and may be disregarded.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent bub in the Night Vision Surveillance Scope.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0641 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 8, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of one of the incandescent bubs in the Power Pod.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0506 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 8, 2007)

Spectroscopy (pronounced "



") is on hold for at least two days.

Water from the upstairs apartment is leaking (it was pouring an hour or so ago) and some of it got into the computer monitor.
I fairly quickly put a large plastic salad bowl under the leak, so that water damage would be extremely minimal at worst.

The monitor was off, so no damage was done, but I unplugged it from AC power just to be on the safe side, and turned the computer hosting the PC2000-ISA spectrometer off as well; since it has no external case and water splashing was evident on the side the motherboard is on.
The keyboard also got pretty thoroughly douched, but it should be alright when it's been dried out.

I intend to leave everything disconnected for at least two full days just to be absolutely, positively, 100% certain they're dry inside before I reactivate them. 

The test target also got ruined by water; I'll have to find some nonfluorescent white paper and a black marker before I can fabricate another.

I'll post a spectrographic analysis tomorrow morning, but I performed it *BEFORE* the water leak occurred.

(*Edit 10:55am PST 12-08-07*)
The leak appears to have stopped; I was able to contact maintenance approx. 1 hour ago.
But I'll keep the bowl under where it was dripping for at least another hour or two just to be certain.

(*Edit 10:28am PST 12-09-07*)
The leak started again yesterday; maintenance came again and chopped a large hole in my ceiling; they determined that the upstairs neighbour's water heater was at fault here. The neighbours were not home, but maint. got a key from the office, turned the water source to the water heater off (and presumably drained it and turned the appliance itself off too), left a note on the neighbour's door letting them know that their water heater was off, and came back here to verify that the leak had stopped...needless to say, it did.

Spectroscopy is still scheduled to resume sometime tomorrow (12-10-07), but I can offer no guarantees that the "water computer monitor" indeed survived; so I cannot ****PROMISE**** that spectroscopy will indeed resume on schedule.

(*Edit 2:22pm PST 12-09-07*)
This monitor works on the lab computer, so even if that monitor is destroyed, I can still perform spectroscopy and beam cross-sectional analyses; as the computer itself does not appear to have been damaged in any fashion.

(*Edit 4:44pm PST 12-09-07*)
I've fabricated and mounted a new test targe...*O NOOOOO!!!!* It's already been ruined by water. :shakehead
There is a small trickle of water running down the wall where the target is normally placed. 

(*Edit 6:36pm PST 12-09-07*)
Maintenence is supposed to be here tomorrow (12-10-07) to repair the large hole they put in my ceiling (see photograph below) and replace the leaking water heater (or "hot water cooler"), so all should be well by Tuesday (12-11-07).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 9, 2007)

Deleted...I see I failed to upload the spectrum before the leak occurred...oops! :green:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 9, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Battery-powered LED Christmas Lights.

This spectrographic analysis was performed *BEFORE* the water leak occurred; I temporarily plugged this monitor into the lab computer so that I could upload it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 13, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Pivot Lantern.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0553 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## hank (Dec 13, 2007)

Craig, you might want to link to this. Brief excerpt here from:

Great glowing spiders --- spider spectra!

http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2007/12/great_glowing_spiders.php

"... Here's what's measured when you take various spiders, shine a UV light at them, and record the intensity of the emission at various wavelengths. ..."
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2007/12/12/spectra.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 14, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the 635nm Red Weapons Laser Aimer.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0452 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 14, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the 635nm Red Weapons Laser Aimer.
Same as above; spectrometer's response narrowed to 645nm to 655nm.
According to this, the peak wavelength is 651.6nm.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 15, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LEDs in the Crystal Blue Powers of 2® Binary Clock.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 16, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the high-powered UVA LED in the 365nm High-Powered LED Retrofit.
The spectrometer's response was narrowed to a range of 373nm to 383nm for this plot.
Peak wavelength appears to be 377.3nm.
This spectrometer registers ~2nm too long, so the actual peak wavelength would be ~375nm.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0607 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 18, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Turbo QUADLITE.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0446 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 21, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of an Osram LD 543B-AWDW-24-0-20 orange LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0551 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 22, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a Hewlett-Packard HLMP-ED33-SV000 red LED.
This LED came from Avago in December 2007.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0602 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of an Optek Technologies OVL FR3C7 red LED.
This LED came from Avago in December 2007.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0523 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Gatlight v3 (near-minimum intensity).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Titanium EOS White Sapphire Prototype (near-minimum intensity).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 24, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of an Optek Technologies OVL F43C7 yellow LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0632 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 25, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a green Nichia NSPG510AS LED of recent (~December 2007) pedigree.

*MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL CPF MEMBERS!!!* :santa:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 25, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a white Nichia NSPW510DS LED of recent (~December 2007) pedigree.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 26, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NSPR510CS red LED of recent (~December 2007) pedigree.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 27, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NSPG520AS green LED of recent (~December 2007) pedigree.'

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0624 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 28, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of an "old new-model" (04-25-2005) Nichia NSPW500CS white LED. 

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0445 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 29, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NSPGF50AS rectangular green LED of very recent (~December 2007) pedigree.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0631 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NSPWF50DS white LED of recent (~December 2007) pedigree.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0719 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2007)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Super Bright 20xLED Pivot Lantern.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0646 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Coast 4-Color Recon LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0010 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the red LED in the Coast 4-Color Recon LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0011 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the green LED in the Coast 4-Color Recon LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0011 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LED in the Coast 4-Color Recon LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0012 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of all LED colors in the Coast 4-Color Recon LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0012 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## hank (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey, Craig, for the last few days I can't get your links to work, has anyone else had trouble? The last one looks like this:
http://www.ledmuseum.candlepow/twelfth/cstrecon.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2008)

oops...screwed up the URL. :green:
Fixed them all; thank you for letting me know. :thanks:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems # IR-770-560WD NIR LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0610 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems # IR-740-560WD NIR LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0611 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems # IR-720-560WD NIR LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems # IR-905-560WD NIR LED.


----------



## hank (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe there's a cache somewhere that needs to be, er, flushed? 
I changed to another computer, and the recent links on this page still show as : ... ledmuseum.candlepower/ ....
should be http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ ... (so people can edit in the browser line in the meantime)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2008)

I just checked them, and I did indeed leave part of the URL out...oops!!! 
Copy and paste error...I screwed the URLs up locally and copied the error with each subsequent link I made from the parent URL.
Let me go test them now and see if they work...BBS...ok, they work now. :thanks:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems # IR-690-560WD deep red LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0638 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems # IR-670-560WD deep red LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0639 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the bulb in the Kronus 1MCP Rechargeable Spotlight.
Note the filtering effect of the blue-tinted bulb cover.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0640 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 4, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems # RH-630-1016 red LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0417 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 4, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems # G-525-1016/B green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0417 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 5, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems # BG-505-1024 bluish-green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0627 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 6, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Power Light Systems # W-1010 white LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0631 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 6, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an Osram LD 543B-AWDW-24-0-20 orange LED


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 7, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a second Osram LD 543B-AWDW-24-0-20 orange-red LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0637 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 8, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an Arc AAA Turquoise Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 9, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Shake Flashlight.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 16, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in a Three Candle Sensor LED Candolier.
The plot is lower than expected because this spectrometer is less sensitive than the USB2000 that I borrowed.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0730 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 18, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the 5mm wide-angle LEDs in the Nightwalker Flashlight (Ultra Oval).

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 18, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the Luxeon LED in the Nightwalker Flashlight (Ultra Oval).

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0604 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 19, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (red) in the Crystal Rotary Slide Show.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0655 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 19, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (yellow) in the Crystal Rotary Slide Show.
Plot is low because this spectrometer is not as sensitive as the USB2000 I had borrowed earlier.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0656 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 19, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (green) in the Crystal Rotary Slide Show.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0657 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 19, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (blue) in the Crystal Rotary Slide Show.
That "hump" near 590nm is from the yellow LED in this product and may be ignored.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0658 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 19, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Blue LED Badge (2).
Plot is low because the LED intensity is low and because this spectrometer is not as sensitive as the USB2000 I had borrowed earlier.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 21, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the GreatLite 9xLED Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0726 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 22, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the IR LEDs in the Light Relief unit.
Spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 750nm to 1,000nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 23, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the green LEDs in the Green LED Badge (2).
Plot is a little lower than usual because this spectrometer is not as sensitive as the USB2000 I had borrowed earlier.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0655 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 24, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the red LEDs in a Light Relief.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0610 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 24, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LEDs in a Light Relief.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0611 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 25, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the 5mW 532nm Green Beam Laser Module Pen.
Note the small NIR line from the pump diode.
Note too that I said "*SMALL*" here; this tells me that the IR filtering is adequate at worst.

{_female computer voice_} 0640 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 26, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent bulb in the Trek 30 Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0702 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 27, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent bulb in the Trek 200 Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0751 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 28, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the little white LEDs in a White LED Badge (2).

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0621 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue-green LED in the older-style Arc AAA Flashlight.
This is the one that was sent to me by a website fan on 07-23-06.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0608 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 30, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a NUV LED from American Technical Services.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0729 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 30, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a phosphor pink LED from American Technical Services.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0730 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 31, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a warm white LED from American Technical Services.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0719 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 31, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a red LED from American Technical Services.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0720 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 1, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a cool white LED from American Technical Services.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0631 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 1, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED from the Flashlight Tuner.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0632 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 1, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the red LED from the Flashlight Tuner.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0632 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 1, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a phosphor pink LED from American Technical Services.
After ~60 hours of continuous operation; this tells me that the phosphor is inorganic in composition.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0637 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent bulb in the Mini Mag 2xAA Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0551 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a multicolored LED module from American Technical Services.
The emission from the pink LED is not present here; see directly below for that.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0552 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the pink LED in a multicolored LED module from American Technical Services.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0553 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a multicolored LED module from American Technical Services.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0554 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 3, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a multicolored LED module from American Technical Services.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0751 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 3, 2008)

Second spectrographic analysis of a 10mm phosphor pink LED in a module from American Technical Services.
It has visibly degraded to a more-or-less white color in just a matter of hours. :shakehead  :shakehead

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0753 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 3, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Starlite 213R Flashlight.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0814 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Pink LED Scrolling Dog Tag.
Plot is low because there is no way to get any of the LEDs to operate in constant-on mode. 

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0418 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 9, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the LED Illuminated Safety Glasses.

{_female computer voice_} 0404 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the near-infrared LEDs in the AquaPro5 "AquariumBar™".

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0546 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the red LEDs in the AquaPro5 "AquariumBar™".

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0546 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the orange LEDs in the AquaPro5 "AquariumBar™".

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0547 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the green LEDs in the AquaPro5 "AquariumBar™".

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0549 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LEDs in the AquaPro5 "AquariumBar™".

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0550 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the LED Trouble Light.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0551 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 11, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the red LED in the Rainbow In My Room.

{_female computer voice_} 0546 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 11, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the amber LED in the Rainbow In My Room.

{_female computer voice_} 0547 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 11, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the green LED in the Rainbow In My Room.

{_female computer voice_} 0548 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 11, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LED in the Rainbow In My Room.

{_female computer voice_} 0548 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 11, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the phosphor purple LED in the Rainbow In My Room.

{_female computer voice_} 0549 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 12, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the amber LED in the Bil-Lite S.U.L..

{_female computer voice_} 0610 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 12, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the HID bulb in the Polarion Helios PF40 HID Searchlight.

{_female computer voice_} 0611 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 13, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the HID bulb in the Polarion Helios PF40 HID Searchlight.
"Overexposed" to show weaker spectral lines.

{_female computer voice_} 0551 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 14, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the  Mossberg® 12xLED Flashlight.

{_female computer voice_} 0502 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 15, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Greenlite 3-n-1 Power Failure Light.

{_female computer voice_} 523 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 16, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Princeton Tec Scout Headlamp.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0604 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 16, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Sentina Power Failure Light / Nightlight.

{_female computer voice_} 0605 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 17, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the Unknown-type 1W Luxeon Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 17, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (red) in the RGB LED Zip Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 17, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (green) in the RGB LED Zip Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 17, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (blue) in the RGB LED Zip Light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 18, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (blue) in the Electralume Fishing Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0621 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 21, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Peak 3xLED 2xN Brass Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0527 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 21, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the red LEDs in the Multi-Color Scrolling LED Belt Buckle.
The plot is a lot lower than I'd prefer because the LED intensity is not that high.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0528 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 21, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the yellow LEDs in the Multi-Color Scrolling LED Belt Buckle.
The plot is a lot lower than I'd prefer because the LED intensity is not that high.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0529 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 21, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the green LEDs in the Multi-Color Scrolling LED Belt Buckle.
The plot is a lot lower than I'd prefer because the LED intensity is not that high.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0531 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 22, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type 5mm white LED from ISP Korea.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0518 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 23, 2008)

Fluorescent bulb in a Radio Shack portable fluoro light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0534 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 24, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent lamp in the BuiltWell 2xD Flashlight.


{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0634 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 24, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the NIR LED in the remote switch for the Remote Control Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0634 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 24, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Remote Control Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0635 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 27, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (all four LED types) in the 4-Color Recon LED Flashlight; spectra merged into one.
This compilation was made by a website fan and was used with his permission.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0533 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 27, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (all five LED types) in the AquaPro5 "AquariumBar™"; spectra merged into one.
This compilation was made by a website fan and was used with his permission.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 28, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray Violet Laser Module (2).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0539 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 28, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray Violet Laser Module (2); spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 385nm to 435nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0540 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the JTSpotlight for 12 Volts.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0632 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## Patriot (Mar 1, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Spectrographic analysis of the HID bulb in the Polarion Helios PF40 HID Searchlight.
> "Overexposed" to show weaker spectral lines.
> 
> {_female computer voice_} 0551 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!




Wow, interesting profile for this light. Is this typical of most HIDs?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the 375nm LED Penlight.
The spectrometer reads exactly 2.1nm too long, so subtract that from the graph shown.
Therefore, the actual peak wavelength is 390nm.
That hump near 770nm in the very deep red is a second-order reflection from the spectrometer's grating, and may be ignored.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0615 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the red diode laser in the Omega Airsport Gun w/ LED & Laser Sight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0457 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LED in the Omega Airsport Gun w/ LED & Laser Sight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0458 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the Compact 1W LED Flashlight with Clip.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0609 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the Guardian Angel.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0600 ours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LED in the SerpentLight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0559 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the SerpentLight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0600 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray Violet Laser Module (2); spectrometer's response widened to a range of 350nm to 1,000nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0640 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## hank (Mar 6, 2008)

> blue-violet laser

You write:
> You MUST NOT shine it in your eyes, not even when the unit's battery has 
> pooped out and it is below lasing threshold!!!!!!!!! 

May I suggest adding the standard warning, with even more !!!!! attached, that _reflections_ from ordinary household objects (glass, chrome, tile) are also going to happen and will be dangerous to you and to bystanders.

This sort of thing reminds me somehow of the original "Wham-O" vortex cannon toy that was widely sold very briefly, before it turned out to cause hearing damage in ordinary use. One of these is dangerous.

Imagine a couple of dozen ...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 7, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the 5mW 650nm Laser Module.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 7, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the 5mW 650nm Laser Module.
Spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 645nm to 665nm.
Remember, this instrument reads exactly 2.1nm long; the actual wavelength is 650.4nm and the spectral line halfwidth is ~2.1nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the 41xNUV LED "Flashlight"
.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0658 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## fxstsb (Mar 8, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Spectrometer plot of the bulbs in the Spider Web Lights.
> 
> Rise and shine CPF! It's 0518 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


That would make a great night light if we could get it with some oomph.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 9, 2008)

Removed by request of manufacturer


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 10, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the green LEDs in the Clip N Lite.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 10, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the red LEDs in the Clip N Lite.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 10, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Clip N Lite.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 11, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the 5mW 650nm Laser Module (2).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0640 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 11, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the 5mW 650nm Laser Module (2).
Spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 645nm to 665nm. Spectral line halfwidth is ~3.5nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0641 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 12, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the 375nm LED Penlight.
The spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 370nm to 390nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0352 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 13, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the projection LEDs in the Sound Spa™ Classic Projection Alarm Clock / Sound Machine.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0521 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 13, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray Violet Laser Module (2); though the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 385nm to 435nm this time.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0521 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 14, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (white) in the Air Kite Glider.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0221 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete! 
This is the earliest posting I've made in quite a while; though in the early-1990s, I was often not even in bed yet when I was tending bar and writing demo programs on the Commodore 64 computer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 14, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (red) in the Air Kite Glider.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0222 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 14, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (green) in the Air Kite Glider.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0223 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Peak LED Solutions 1xAAA 3xLED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0549 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Cigerette Lighter/Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0550 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the Peak LED Solutions 1xAA 5xLED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0456 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## fxstsb (Mar 16, 2008)

This is a really nice toy, wish we all had one.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, for approximately three grand one can be purchased by anybody - actually about $3,500.00 if you add the Spectrasuite software. 
This instrument & the software were a donation; I'd never be able to afford them otherwise. :sick2:


----------



## fxstsb (Mar 16, 2008)

http://nr.stpi.org.tw/ejournal/ChiChemSociety/2006/EJ52-2006-1067.pdf
This is a link to a low cost spectrometer.home brew.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 16, 2008)

I am wondering if you have tested a selective yellow headlight filter? [you've done spectrographic analysis of so many lighting sources]
http://www.rallylights.com/hella/hella images/CPBALLOONAW_lg.jpg
http://www.rallylights.com/hella/H4.asp

I'd like to see what frequencies are excluded.

Have you already done something to this effect before?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2008)

I have never seen this particular filter before, so I do not have a spectrographic analysis of that or even anything similar to that...sorry about that. :shakehead


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 16, 2008)

Have you tested automotive bulbs before? I would imagine that you'd have to test pretty quickly because those little bulbs put out plenty of heat, especially if you drive it at 14 volts instead of 12.8.

Ideally I would really like to see how well factory selective yellow & partial tint selective yellow filter compare to a retrofit filter. I have questions regarding long term stability of filters applied to the bulb envelope.

http://www.webbikeworld.com/t2/motorcycle-light-bulbs/yellow-light-bulbs.htm

For $6, you can have yellow headlights when you want to. [got blizzard?]


Thanks.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2008)

I have not tested automotive bulbs, for two main reasons:

*1:* I do not have wired receptacles for them.
*2:* My power supply only cranks out 1,800mA maximum (at +12 to +14 volts), so I cannot test higher-powered lamps like headlight bulbs.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 16, 2008)

I guess I should just buy one and wear it like a monocle 
left eye=reference, right eye=testing subject.
Left eye-right eye, left eye-right eye.


Loving your outstanding body of work.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 19, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the UltraFire C3 Expandable Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0550 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 20, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the 200mW Red Laser Module.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0603 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 20, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the 200mW Red Laser Module.
Spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 650nm to 670nm.
Laser's wavelength is 662.0nm with a spectral line halfwidth of ~1.5nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0604 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 21, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Light Biscuit.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0527 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 22, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Trek 4000 EX40.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0634 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 25, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Electralume Fishing Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0555 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 25, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a phosphor yellow Nichia NSPY500S LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0613 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (white) in the Coast 4-Color Recon LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0553 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (red) in the Coast 4-Color Recon LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0554 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (green) in the Coast 4-Color Recon LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0554 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED (blue) in the Coast 4-Color Recon LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0555 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (all on simultaneously) in the Coast 4-Color Recon LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0556 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 1970s-era red LED; diffused with a black base.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0556 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LED in the Night Writer Pen.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0602 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 27, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LED in the Blue Light Pen.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0437 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 28, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 1970s-era bicolor (red/green) LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0624 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 28, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the red LEDs in the Solar Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0626 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the orange-red "power on" LED in a JVC RC-M70 ghetto blaster; circa. 1982.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0617 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LED in the Lumapower D-Mini Digital SE Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0618 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 30, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Roithner Lasertechnik 5R4HCA-PH phosphor pink LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0645 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of one of the JVC RC-838 ghetto blaster's "Biphonic" LEDs.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0544 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 3, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the "DSL" LED in the Aiwa CS-600 Ghetto Blaster.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0441 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 4, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the red "power on" LED in the JVC RC-M80 ghetto blaster.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0646 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 5, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the red "power on" LED in the JVC RC-656 ghetto blaster.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0600 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 6, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of one of the red LEDs in the Sears SR-2100 ghetto blaster's VU meter.
Plot is so low because the rectangular LEDs are already diffused and the LEDs themselves are inset ~0.8" behind the tuning dial window.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0724 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 7, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of one of the red LEDs in the Panasonic RX-5090 ghetto blaster's VU meter.
Plot is so low because the rectangular LEDs are already diffused and the LEDs themselves are inset ~0.8" behind the tuning dial window.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0648 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 9, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a red "metal can" LED from the 1970s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0537 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 9, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a double die yellow-green LED from the 1970s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0538 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 10, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a red square-faced diffused LED from the 1970s.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0505 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 11, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type 10mm red LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0350 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 11, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a yellow LED from the late-1970s.

(*Update 04-12-08*): I've been informed by an LED expert on the east coast who's work I implicitely trust that this LED may in fact be one of those wily & elusive (and fairly rare) two-chip yellow LEDs!!! This LED uses a a GaP red chip and GaP green chip together (connected in parallel) to make yellow.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0351 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 12, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of what I suspect is a Monsanto MV2 red LED from ~1968.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0408 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 12, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NSPB510 blue LED from several years ago.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0410 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 13, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of one of the red LEDs in a cordless computer trackball.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0457 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 13, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type red LED from the late-1960s.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0500 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 13, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in a MXDL 3W LED Flashlight (2).

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0502 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 14, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an early yellow-green LED, circa. 1976.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0355 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 14, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type 10mm yellow LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0357 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 14, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a "flat" 1970s-era red LED.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0358 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 17, 2008)

Spectrometer plot of a Panasonic LN3 LED - this LED looks like a germanium radio diode and was made by Panasonic in the late-1970s to the early-1980s.
They have a leakage current in the _femtoamps_ and were used as a low leakage reference diode.
Nowadays, they use something called a "bandgap reference" for the really low voltages; above about 1.8 volts we start to see ordinary zener diodes.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 17, 2008)

Spectrometer plot of a Cree 430nm blue "rod" LED, circa. 2000.





Comparison of this LED with a standard 5mm LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 18, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type 1970s red LED w/metal base.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0605 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 18, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an FLV-102 diffused red LED from the early-1970s.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0606 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 19, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in a GForce Power LED Calendar Clock.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0543 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 20, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in a Indiana Jones Light-Up Spoon.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0448 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 21, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 3mm yellow LED from the early-1990s.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0414 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## hank (Apr 21, 2008)

Did you know Cocoa Krispies Cereal Straws are made with sheanuts?

Neither did I: http://www2.kelloggs.com/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?product=9270

"WHEAT FLOUR, SUGAR, VEGETABLE OIL (PALM, SHEANUT, AND COTTONSEED OILS), ..."

EDIT
Blush: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shea_butter

Now I can go look for one of those LED spoon packages without worrying about catching a misprint.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 22, 2008)

hank said:


> Did you know Cocoa Krispies Cereal Straws are made with sheanuts?


That's just too f*****g funny!!!  :laughing: :lolsign: :laughing:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 23, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of one of the LED segments (red) in the Rainbow Big-Digit LED Alarm Clock

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0420 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 23, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of one of the LED segments (yellow) in the Rainbow Big-Digit LED Alarm Clock

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0422 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 23, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of one of the LED segments (yellow-green) in the Rainbow Big-Digit LED Alarm Clock

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0423 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 23, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of one of the LED "dots" (blue) in the Rainbow Big-Digit LED Alarm Clock

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0424 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 24, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the red "Day" LEDs in the GForce Power LED Calendar Clock.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0327 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 24, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue "Day" LEDs in the GForce Power LED Calendar Clock.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0328 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 25, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the yellow LED in the Viva Piñata™ Party Light.
I already performed spectroscopy on this product, but with a different spectrometer.

Agumon, warp digivolve to...*WARGREYMON!!!*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 26, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the red LED in an Indiana Jones Light-Up Spoon.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0437 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 27, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white SMD LED in a Stair Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0607 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 28, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the high-powered warm white LED in a Motion-Sensing Spotlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0528 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type 1980s red LED in a transparent, orange-tinted case.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0445 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in the Blu-ray Laser Module (2) (the replacement unit).
Wavelength (peak value) appears to be ~404.6nm, which is well within specification for this laser diode.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0446 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in the Blu-ray Laser Module (2) (the replacement unit); though the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 400nm to 410nm.
Spectral line halfwidth appears to be 1.9nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0447 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an unknown-type 1990s red LED in a diffused, triangular, red-tinted case.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0314 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 1, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a T½ yellow-green LED, probably from the early-1970s.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0303 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a red LED from the late-1960s.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0505 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a flat-faced yellow-green LED from the 1980s.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0506 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 270nm deep UV LED from SET.
Spectrometer's response was narrowed to a range of 190nm to 380nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0508 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 300nm deep UV LED from SET.
Spectrometer's response was narrowed to a range of 190nm to 380nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0512 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 300nm deep UV LED from SET.
Spectrometer's response was widened to a range of 180nm to 874nm for this one.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0512 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 3, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a T½ red LED from the 1980s.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0335 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 3, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a yellow-green LED from the late-1960s.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0338 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 3, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 275nm deep UV LED from SET.
Spectrometer's range was widened to 180nm to 874nm for this analysis.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0339 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 4, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an orange LED from the late-1960s.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0410 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 4, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in the Blu-ray Laser Module (2) (the replacement unit); though the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 400nm to 408nm, and the color was turned off.
Spectral line halfwidth (again) appears to be 1.9nm.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0412 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 5, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NSPE500S blue-green LED, circa. 2004.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0505 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 5, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in a Streamlight ProPoly 4xAA Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0508 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 6, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NCCG023 (E) high-powered green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0517 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 6, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NCCB023 (E) high-powered blue LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0518 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 7, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NCCL023 warm white LED; circa. December 2004.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0458 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 7, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Nichia NCCW023 cool white LED; circa. December 2004.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0459 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 8, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a flashing blue LED; circa. late-2004.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0542 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 9, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an odd-based 5mm yellow-green LED from the 1970s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0359 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 9, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a ~3.5mm yellow LED from the 1980s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0400 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 9, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 1970s red LED; diffused with a black base.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0401 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 10, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a fairly modern NIR LED; spectrometer's response narrowed to a range of 780nm to 874nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0644 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 10, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 10mm orange LED from the late-1990s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0645 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 10, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 10mm yellow LED from the late-1990s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0646 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a suspected Hewlett-Packard HLMP-DD16 orange-red LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0612 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a suspected Nichia NSPW500 white LED, rank & date of manufacture not known.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0612 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 12, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 3mm blue LED from the late-1990s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0543 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 12, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 3mm red LED from the 1980s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0544 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 12, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the yellow LED in an Indiana Jones Light-Up Spoon.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0545 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 13, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the "Trixar" red filter (from a box of Trix cereal); filtering the low-intensity lamp in my SureFire 10X Dominator.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0614 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 13, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the "searchlight" white LEDs in a Radio Control Hopper-Fly Helicopter.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0616 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a "medium" warm-white LED of recent manufacture.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0308 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the Cordless Anywhere Lamp.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0310 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the white LEDs in the X-Lite Ear Light.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0529 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 25, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the GP-4L Radio/Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0559 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 26, 2008)

Longwave (UVA) radiation from a portable UVA fluorescent lamp.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0504 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 27, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the flashing blue LED in the Micro Flyers R/C Helicopter.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0446 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 27, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Bulldog LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0449 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 28, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Fairchild FTK0020 diffused red LED from the 1970s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0644 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the yellow/amber LED in the SafeFlame LED Candles, "Classic" version.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0407 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (when displaying something close to white) in the SafeFlame LED Candles, "Neon" version.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0408 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the blue LED in a MagicJack™.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Starlite 128 (old).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0410 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Tektite Expedition 50.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0411 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an Archer diffused red LED from the late-1970s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 15mm red LED from the early-2000s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 29, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Roithner Lasertechnic # TEL-2E20-007 VCSEL.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the orange LED version of the Arc AAA Flashlight (original version).

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0700 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (again, when displaying something close to white) in the SafeFlame LED Candles, "Neon" version.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0702 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs (again, when displaying something close to white) in the SafeFlame LED Candles, "Neon" version.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0702 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 31, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of of a metal-bodied red LED "module" from the 1980s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0618 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 1, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm clear red LED from the mid-1990s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0451 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 1, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm dfiffused SiC blue LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0452 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an ETG 5AX440-45-D diffused phosphor pink LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0656 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an ETG 5AX440-15 water-clear phosphor pink LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0657 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 2, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an ETG 5AX440-45-D water-clear phosphor purple LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0658 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 3, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 3mm red LED, probably circa. 2000.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0317 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 3, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm orange LED, probably circa. 2004.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0318 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 3mm red LED, probably circa. 2000.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0619 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm orange LED, probably circa. 2004.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0620 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the warm white LED in a 5 Watt Warm White LED Desk Lamp.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0621 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an ETG 5UV395-30 ultraviolet LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0628 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an ETG 5XB470-30 blue LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0628 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 5, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an ETG 5UV395-30 ultraviolet LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0404 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 5, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of an ETG 5XB527-30 green LED.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0405 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 6, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 395nm UV LED of unknown pedigree, circa. late-2005.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0526 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 6, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 3mm white LED of unknown pedigree, circa. late-2005.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0527 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 6, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a Radio Shack TLR-147 fresnel lens red LED from the 1980s.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 7, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm red LED, probably circa. 2004.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0308 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 7, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a tri-color (red/yellow/green) LED, probably circa. 1990s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0309 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 7, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the incandescent bulb in the Smith & Wesson Delta Force Flashlight. 

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0310 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the The Laser Box V2 (TLBV2) (Blu-ray Violet Laser).
Trendline (baseline) was lowered with Photoshop.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0356 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm diffused yellow LED from the 1980s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0400 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 3mm diffused yellow LED from the 1980s.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0401 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 9, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in The Laser Box V2.1 (TLBV2.1) (Blu-ray Violet Laser)
Wavelength (peak value) appears to be ~407.5nm, which is within specification for this laser diode.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0243 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 9, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in The Laser Box V2.1 (TLBV2.1) (Blu-ray Violet Laser)
Same as above; though the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 395nm to 415nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0244 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 9, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in The Laser Box V2.1 (TLBV2.1) (Blu-ray Violet Laser)
Same as above; though the color was stripped.
Spectral line halfwidth appears to be 1.65nm.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0245 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 10, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LEDs in the LED LENSER V2 Triplex (2)

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0546 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 12, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of the LED in the Reading Glasses w/LED Flashlight.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0438 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 13, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a "stubby" 5mm red LED, probably circa. ~2004.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0434 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm yellow LED, circa. ~2005.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0351 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 5mm red LED, circa. ~2005.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0352 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2008)

Spectrographic analysis of a 3mm warm white LED, circa. ~2005.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0352 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## Unforgiven (Jun 14, 2008)

This thread has become quite large and will be closed. The_LED_Museum may start a new thread or since the same information is already in the reviews, he may just want to use that one directing members to his reviews. We'll let The_LED_Museum use his best judgment to make the call.


----------

